
An Empirical Analysis of Linkability in the Monero Blockchain [pdf] - mbgaxyz
http://monerolink.com/monerolink.pdf
======
randomwalker
Coauthor here. Someone has been DoSing the paper site(!), so here's a copy for
now:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B59AisMv54waZXRhbE9GV2NDQUE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B59AisMv54waZXRhbE9GV2NDQUE/view?usp=sharing)

